# Bikes testen - aber welche?



## Chrige (22. September 2011)

Hallo Ladies!
Ich fahre am Samstag an den TestRIDE in die Lenzerheide (http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/top_events_sommer/testride.html) und möchte ein paar Bikes testen. Sie scheinen dort, viele verschiedene Bikemarken zu haben (siehe Link). Im Moment fahre ich ein Racefully (Speci Era) und möchte etwas mit mehr Federweg testen. Leider kenne ich mich bei diesen Bikes nicht aus. Heutzutage fahre ich hauptsächlich Touren, werde aber von Tag zu Tag mehr traillastig, so dass ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, irgendwann ein zweites Bike zu kaufen (nicht sofort).
Gibt es irgendwelche Bikes, die ich eurer Meinung nach UNBEDINGT testen soll? Ich denke, dass ich etwas ausprobieren möchte, das zwar einiges mehr Federweg hat als mein jetziges Bike (100mm), ich aber trotzdem noch den Berg hoch treten kann. Zudem teste ich vielleicht noch ein Bergab-Rad, das ich dann mit der Bahn auf den Berg hoch nehme.
Prinzipiell soll der Samstag einfach Spass machen. Somit kommt es nicht drauf an, was das Bike im Endeffekt kostet, da ich ja keines sofort kaufen möchte .
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Ach ja und falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach melden .

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Female (22. September 2011)

Santa Cruz Blur LT als All Mountain - die Jungs von Trailworks/Santa Cruz sind sicher auch in der Lenz anzutreffen.
Und was von Intense für bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (22. September 2011)

Unbedingt ein Transalpes testen!!! Ich habe geade eins gekauft - fahre im Moment auch noch ein Racefully von Scott 
Und das Bionicon Reed hat mir am Montag auch Spass gemacht, beim Transalpes ist für mich aber die Sitzposition angenehmer!
Viel Spass
Brigitte


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

Zum Horizont erweitern würd ich mich auf jeden Fall mal auf ein Niner drauf setzen. Ich hatte bisher nur mal Gelegenheit, ein Hardtail zu fahren. So ein AM-29er-Fully fände ich persönlich ja noch sehr spannend!
Selbst wenn sowas nie zum Kauf in Frage käme, schon alleine um mitreden zu können


----------



## Tatü (22. September 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Blur LT als All Mountain - die Jungs von Trailworks/Santa Cruz sind sicher auch in der Lenz anzutreffen.
> Und was von Intense für bergab.



Das neue Blur TRC ist von denen auch super 
Man kann es vorne mit einer 120er oder 140er Gabel aufbauen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

nico helius  am und afr !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> .... Somit kommt es nicht drauf an, was das Bike im Endeffekt kostet, da ich ja keines sofort kaufen möchte  ....



Trugschluss! Wenn Du die ganzen Kisten erst mal gefahren bist, willst Du sie natürlich _alle_ sofort kaufen!!!


----------



## Chrige (23. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Trugschluss! Wenn Du die ganzen Kisten erst mal gefahren bist, willst Du sie natürlich _alle_ sofort kaufen!!!


Von dem habe ich auch am meisten Angst. Vor allem da ich mein Racefully erst dieses Jahr gekauft habe...
Nico ist leider in der Lenzerheide nicht am Start. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe. Ich sehe, alles an einem Tag wird knapp. Ich werde dann berichten .


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

also am besten nur die hässlichsten, wenig ansprechenden bikes testfahren? schont das konto


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

eek schrieb:


> Thömus Oberrider
> BMC Trailfox



ach, BMC hatte ich glatt übersehen.
Ja, unbedingt das Trailfox testen. Das soll ja anscheinend richtig gut gehen! Und dann hier Testbericht schreiben


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2011)

So, hier mein kleiner Testbericht.

Ich sass insgesamt auf 7 verschiedenen Bikes. Es war sehr praktisch, dass wir zu dritt waren und die Bikes jeweils während dem Fahren untereinander austauschen konnten. Das Wetter war "zu gut", so dass es sehr viele Leute hatte, so dass es nicht möglich war, immer das zu testen, was man wirklich wollte.
Von den oben genannten Vorschlägen habe ich 29er Fully (von Rocky Mountain) und das Santa Cruz Blur LT getestet.

29er Fully: Ich kann jetzt mitreden . Uphill ging es ziemlich gut, allerdings kein GROSSER Unterschied zu den leichten Bikes. Downhill habe ich mich nicht soo wohl gefühlt. Allerdings muss ich sagen, es war ok, aber nicht so, dass ich unbedingt eines haben muss. Sehe keinen riesigen Vorteil gegenüber 26er, nur dass es hässlicher ist .
Santa Cruz Blur LT: Mein absoluter Testsieger von heute. Klettert ziemlich gut (erstaunlich für diesen Federweg). Auf den Trails runter war es der HAMMER. Ich habe mich downhill noch nie so wohl und sicher gefühlt. Etwas in diese Richtung könnte ich mir schon noch vorstellen.

Von den anderen Bikes, die ich getestet habe, hat mir das Scott Spark super gefallen. Ok, nicht das, was ich suche, da ich mit dem Speci Era schon ein ähnliches Bike habe. Da aber ein Freund von mir dieses Bike getestet hat, bin ich auch drauf gesessen und muss sagen, dass es super ist. Wenn ich ein RaceFully suchen würde, würde ich mich bestimmt für dieses entscheiden. Uphill genial und auch auf den Trails downhill recht gut (ok, ich bin es mir von meinem gewohnt).

Sonst habe ich noch zwei Meridas getestet (eines mit 160mm und eines mit 140mm Federweg). Sie waren ok, aber nicht der burner. Das Enduro mit 160mm Federweg, war für meinen Geschmack zu schwer und deshalb nicht so geeignet für Uphill.
Das Rocky Mountain All mountain, auf dem ich sass, war gar nicht mein Geschmack, da die Sitzposition für mich überhaupt nicht stimmte. Es ging allerdings ziemlich gut hinauf und runter.
Das Cannondale (ich glaube, es war das Scalpel), war definitiv zu viel, da man fast auf dem Bike liegt. Downhill hätte ich mich damit nicht getraut, obwohl ich mir die eher gestreckte Sitzposition von meinem Racefully gewohnt bin.

Alles in allem war es ein toller Tag, da so viele Bikes umsonst getestet werden konnten und ich viele Freunde dort traf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

